# More Shelby Airflow stuff



## biker (Dec 28, 2020)

More Shelby Airflow stuff.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 28, 2020)

$$$$$$


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

I was wondering how long it would be before someone posted this! V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 28, 2020)

About 2 days....


----------



## biker (Dec 29, 2020)

And two Lobdell horizontal spring saddles. Wowh. Over $3K right there.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 29, 2020)

That aluminum lightweight rack sweetens the pot!


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 29, 2020)

Have 33 days to think about it...


----------



## biker (Dec 29, 2020)

Is that mens tank aftermarket? I don't see any button cutout or switch cutout on the right side. They should have stuck one seat from here on the other bike lot which is missing the seat.


----------



## slick (Dec 29, 2020)

So where's the link to the auctions? And yes from what I can see, that tank is one of 12 made reproduction. I could be wrong but it appears to be from this photo.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2020)

I think you two are correct, no tab or screw holes.  I also thing the one seat is a girls seat.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 29, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I was wondering how long it would be before someone posted this! V/r Shawn



  I find that usually when someone post a find , is when they ran out of monies or they don’t want to bid anymore


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> I find that usually when someone post a find , is when they ran out of monies or they don’t want to bid anymore



I've never bid on anything I posted. I think most have alerts set to Live Auctioneer and the other online auction sites so I don't think most of this stuff  that pops up is a surprise. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 30, 2020)

No surprises. Internet changed that years ago.

Only time auctions have ever been a deal is oldtimer auctioneers that do no phone or internet bidding.  Have to be there to bid.

Otherwise if you want it you pay....


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 30, 2020)

Lots of cool expensive stuff....
44th Anniversary Antique & Collectible Auction Weekend #2 | Kraft Auction Service (hibid.com)


----------



## biker (Dec 31, 2020)

Bids up to $2K already. Getting hot.


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2021)

Don't know how much research they do, this 1986 reissue as listed as a vintage restored Columbia Whizzer?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 31, 2021)

Ready to watch the action!


----------

